# Naruto 416 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Sep 8, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 416 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent weeks. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -9Tail-Hokage and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 10, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*

another one 

サスケさんがハジけ過ぎてて噴いた。 

「一つ大切な事を聞く　イタチの生き様を知ったお前がイタチの意志を継ぎ木ノ葉を守るという考えもある・・・本当のことを言え・・・お前はどうしたい?」 
「・・・イタチは俺に命をかけて里を守る生き様を見せてくれた」 
「だが俺にとってはそんな生き様よりもイタチを失った悲しみの方が深い・・・どうしようもなくな」 
「イタチを犠牲にした平和などｵﾚの望むものじゃない　真実を知った今イタチの生き様を継ぎ木ノ葉を守る事などｵﾚには到底出来ない」 
「そして上層部の三人は絶対に許せない　イタチの命を代償にしてへらへらと平和を満喫している木ノ葉の連中も同罪だ」 
「殺るのは上層部だけじゃなかったのか?」 
「イヤ・・ｵﾚ一人で木ノ葉の全員を殺りたいからな　”鷹”の前ではそう言っただけだ」 
「それは本当か?あれだけの生き様を見せられてイタチの意志・・・守ろうとしたものを無にしていいと本気でそう思えるのか?」 
「アンタは言ったな　イタチがどうしてｵﾚを殺せなかったのか　イタチにとってオレの命は里よりも重かったからだと」 
「オレも同じだ・・・オレにとってイタチの命は里よりも重い・・・それだけのことだ」 
「・・・うちはを差別し!両親を兄弟に殺めさせ!そのイタチを追い込み　殺した上層部も!」 
「そして千手を慕う木ノ葉の連中も!　全てがクソの掃き溜めだ!　全てが復讐の対象だ!」 
「・・・・」 
「オレを感情的に動くガキだとバカにするならそれでもいい　イタチの意志を受け入れるなどキレイ事だ」 
「憎しみを知らぬ者どもの戯言だ　もしオレの生き様を否定するような奴らがいるならそいつらの大切な人間を片っ端から殺してやる!」 
「そうすれば少しは理解するだろう・・・このオレの憎しみを」 
「・・・(人は愛情を知ったとき・・・憎しみのリスクを背負う)」

Additional spoilers from the same guy: (Thanks vered)
*more from the spoiler guy:*

上にあったと思うけど後のページはど根性忍伝読んで涙ぐむナルトと
筋トレ中の雷影が弟誘拐を聞いてぶち切れるシーン。

*more from the spoiler guy:*

「約束どおり八尾はつれてきた」
「よくやったなお前ならやれると信じていた・・どこへ行く?」
「まずは傷を癒す　それから・・・　木　ノ　葉　だ　」

もわもわもわーん

回想スタート


Spanish Translation available at narutoverse link


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay, since big spoiler is BIG, I'll go with that small one for now:


> 上にあったと思うけど後のページはど根性忍伝読んで涙ぐむナルトと
> 筋トレ中の雷影が弟誘拐を聞いてぶち切れるシーン。


After reading the book, Naruto starts to cry
Raikage hears about his brother being kidnapped.

Sasuke: "This is my hatred"


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Sep 10, 2008)

サスケさんがハジけ過ぎてて噴いた。 
sasuke san gets wound up and explodes

「一つ大切な事を聞く　イタチの生き様を知ったお前がイタチの意志を継ぎ木ノ葉を守るという考えもある・・・本当のことを言え・・・お前はどうしたい?」 
Let me ask you one thing,  you who knew Itachi's way of life it's also possible that you inherited Itachi's will and you want to protect konoha... tell me the truth...what do you want to do?
「・・・イタチは俺に命をかけて里を守る生き様を見せてくれた」 
「だが俺にとってはそんな生き様よりもイタチを失った悲しみの方が深い・・・どうしようもなくな」 
'...itachi risked his life for the village'
'but deeper than my feeling of respect for his way of life is my feeling of sadness at his loss...much greater.'
「イタチを犠牲にした平和などｵﾚの望むものじゃない　真実を知った今イタチの生き様を継ぎ木ノ葉を守る事などｵﾚには到底出来ない」 
I'm not interested in the 'peace' he sought, now I know what he wanted to do I don't care at all about following in his footsteps
「そして上層部の三人は絶対に許せない　イタチの命を代償にしてへらへらと平和を満喫している木ノ葉の連中も同罪だ」 
And I can never forgive those three higher-ups.  Those who exchanged Itachi's life so they could live the easy life in peace, those in Konoha they're all guilty.
「殺るのは上層部だけじゃなかったのか?」 
Weren't you just going to kill the higher-ups?
「イヤ・・ｵﾚ一人で木ノ葉の全員を殺りたいからな　”鷹”の前ではそう言っただけだ」
I just said that in front of 'hawk', to be honest, I wanna kill everyone in konoha
「それは本当か?あれだけの生き様を見せられてイタチの意志・・・守ろうとしたものを無にしていいと本気でそう思えるのか?」 
'Are you kidding?  You don't care at all for the things Itachi desired?  You're happy to destroy the thing he wanted to protect?
「アンタは言ったな　イタチがどうしてｵﾚを殺せなかったのか　イタチにとってオレの命は里よりも重かったからだと」 
'Like you said....Itachi considered my life to be more important than Konoha...so he couldn't kill me
「オレも同じだ・・・オレにとってイタチの命は里よりも重い・・・それだけのことだ」 
I'm the same...for me Itachi's life is more important than the village
「・・・うちはを差別し!両親を兄弟に殺めさせ!そのイタチを追い込み　殺した上層部も!」
Uchiha-ist huh? (like racist or sexist)  Kill your parents! (they order) then they chased him, the murdered higher ups as well.
「そして千手を慕う木ノ葉の連中も!　全てがクソの掃き溜めだ!　全てが復讐の対象だ!」 
Then, I'll go after the Konoha Senju bunch, it's a shit heap of garbage, they're all now my target for revenge
「・・・・」 
「オレを感情的に動くガキだとバカにするならそれでもいい　イタチの意志を受け入れるなどキレイ事だ」 
If you wanna call me a kid who just acts on his emotions then go ahead, accepting itachi's will is ...???
「憎しみを知らぬ者どもの戯言だ　もしオレの生き様を否定するような奴らがいるならそいつらの大切な人間を片っ端から殺してやる!」 
It's the bullshit of those who don't understand hate.  if someone disagrees with my way of doing things then I'll kill someone close to them.
「そうすれば少しは理解するだろう・・・このオレの憎しみを」 
If I do that they'll be able to understand...my hatred
「・・・(人は愛情を知ったとき・・・憎しみのリスクを背負う)」
When somone knows love, they risk knowing the pain of hatred.

*more from the spoiler guy:*

「約束どおり八尾はつれてきた」
As promised, the 8-tails
「よくやったなお前ならやれると信じていた・・どこへ行く?」
Good job!  I knew you could do it...where are you going?
「まずは傷を癒す　それから・・・　木　ノ　葉　だ　」
First, heal my wounds, then ....ko no ha


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2008)

*possibly chinese script posted on MH:*

本话还有鸣人在读自来也书的时候流泪的场景和雷影听到弟弟被带走后震惊的场景
佐助回去后说：按照约定八尾带来了

斑说先把伤养好，然后就是。。。木叶了

佐助：。。。。。。鼬是失去性命后才让我看到了这一切的真相。但是，对我来说，比起知道真相来说，失去鼬给 我带来的痛苦实在太深了。。。做什么，他都不会回到我身边了啊。。。
鼬的牺牲，为了和平，但我不需要那种和平
，知道真相后的现在，我绝对不会继续像鼬那样去守护木叶的。所以，木叶上层的3人绝对不能原谅，让鼬付出生 命的代价去实现他们口中那样的“和平”的木叶也是罪大恶极。

斑：要杀的仅仅是木叶上层吗

佐助：要靠自己一个人的力量灭了木叶，在鹰面前我这样说过的

斑：真的？虽然让你看见了鼬的真相以及他的意志，但是你不打算继承，真的是这样想的吗？

佐助：就像你说的，鼬为什么不杀我，就是因为在他心中，我比任何人，任何事都重要，对我来说，也是这样。鼬 在我心中比任何人任何事都重要。歧视我们宇智波一族，迫使父母被哥哥杀死，把他逼近绝路的木叶上层！！！还 有千手一族建立的木叶！！！，全部，我全部都是我的复仇对象
「・・・・」
斑：。。。。

佐助：无论怎么说我的做法，或者用接受鼬的意志来说服我都是没有用的。那些人根本不知道什么是仇恨，如果他 们想否定我的生存之道，那么就先让我把他们最重要的人杀了再评价吧。。。。。这样也许他们就会明白点。。。 。。我的憎恨了


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Sep 10, 2008)

Another translation by Cry of the Hawk On MH of the above spoiler posted by KWGOD


*Spoiler*: __ 



サスケさんがハジけ過ぎてて噴いた。
Sasuke-san has flipped his lid and gone ape-shit. (spoiler writer comments)

「一つ大切な事を聞く　イタチの生き様を知ったお前がイタチの意志を継ぎ木ノ葉を守るという考えもある・・ ・本当のことを言え・・・お前はどうしたい？」
Madara-"There's something important I wanna hear from you. Seeing as you know of Itachi's life and his intention for you to inherit his will, tell me the truth.... What do you wish to do?"

「・・・イタチは俺に命をかけて里を守る生き様を見せてくれた」
Sasuke-"...Itachi showed me that he dedicated his life to risking himself for the village."

「だが俺にとってはそんな生き様よりもイタチを失った悲しみの方が深い・・・どうしようもなく な」
Sasuke- "But as far as I'm concerned, I can't help but feel that that sort of life doesn't bring as much sorrow as losing Itachi for me."

「イタチを犠牲にした平和などｵﾚの望むものじゃない　真実を知った今イタチの生き様を継ぎ木ノ葉を守る事 などｵﾚには到底出来ない」
Sasuke- "I didn't wish for Itachi to be a sacrifice of 'peace'. Knowing the truth now, taking up Itachi's mantle and protecting Konoha is something I cannot do."

「そして上層部の三人は絶対に許せない　イタチの命を代償にしてへらへらと平和を満喫している木ノ葉の連中 も同罪だ」
Sasuke- "And I can't forgive the three elders. A frivolous peace for Konoha revel in, which Itachi payed for with his life. Konoha's hands are just as bloody."

「殺るのは上層部だけじゃなかったのか？」
Madara- "Weren't you only going to kill the elders?"

「イヤ・・ｵﾚ一人で木ノ葉の全員を殺りたいからな　”鷹”の前ではそう言っただけだ」
Sasuke- "No. I want to slaughter all of Konoha myself. I only said that in front of "Hawk"."

「それは本当か？あれだけの生き様を見せられてイタチの意志・・・守ろうとしたものを無にしていいと本気で そう思えるのか？」
Madara- "Is that right? Even when shown what Itachi's life was about and knowing his will...you would bring what he attempted to protect for naught? Are your words truly what they claim to be?"

「アンタは言ったな　イタチがどうしてｵﾚを殺せなかったのか　イタチにとってオレの命は里よりも重かった からだと」
Sasuke- "You said it yourself: Why didn't Itachi kill me? Answer: Because to Itachi, my life held more weight than the village itself."

「オレも同じだ・・・オレにとってイタチの命は里よりも重い・・・それだけのことだ」
Sasuke- "It's the same thing as far as I'm concerned. Itachi's life holds more weight for ME. That's all there is to it."

「・・・うちはを差別し！両親を兄弟に殺めさせ！そのイタチを追い込み　殺した上層部も！」
Ssauke- "Fucking elders discriminated against the Uchiha, had brothers kill parents and drove Itachi to his death!"

「そして千手を慕う木ノ葉の連中も！　全てがクソの掃き溜めだ！　全てが復讐の対象だ！」
「・・・・」
Sasuke- "And Konoha, the ass-kissers to the Senju. Pieces of shit not fit for trash. All will be targets for my vengeance!


「オレを感情的に動くガキだとバカにするならそれでもいい　イタチの意志を受け入れるなどキレ イ事だ」
Sasuke- "It's fine if you take me as a fool being moved by his emotions. After all, inheriting Itachi's will would be such a beautiful thing."
(trans note: his sarcasm is flowing right off the page, lol)

「憎しみを知らぬ者どもの戯言だ　もしオレの生き様を否定するような奴らがいるならそいつらの大切な人間を 片っ端から殺してやる！」
Sasuke- "It just amounts to verbal diarrhea, coming from those who know nothing about hatred. If there are any who would deny a life such as mine, let's see them when every last one of their loved ones are killed off!"

「そうすれば少しは理解するだろう・・・このオレの憎しみを」
Sasuke- "Then, maybe, just maybe... they'd begin to comprehend my hate."

「・・・（人は愛情を知ったとき・・・憎しみのリスクを背負う）」
...(The capacity for hate is always present for those who have known love)...

------------------------------------

「約束どおり八尾はつれてきた」
"We brought the 8-tails as you requested."

「よくやったなお前ならやれると信じていた・・どこへ行く?」
Madara-"Well done. I believed the job would get done if it was you. Where are (you) going?"

「まずは傷を癒す　それから・・・　木　ノ　葉　だ　」
Sasuke-"It's time to heal up our wounds. Then...Konoha.

もわもわもわーん
Hmhmhmhmmmmmm

回想スタート
Start: Flashback


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 10, 2008)

vered said:


> *possibly chinese script posted on MH:*
> 
> 本话还有鸣人在读自来也书的时候流泪的场景和雷影听到弟弟被带走后震惊的场景
> 佐助回去后说：按照约定八尾带来了
> ...



Just a quick one...

This chapter shows Naruto crying after reading Jiraiya's book and Raikage's shock upon hearing that his brother was taken away.

As soon as Sasuke returned, he said, "I've brought the Eight Tails, as promised."

Madara told him, heal your injuries first, and next will be... Konoha.

Sasuke: ...... Itachi lost his life to show me the truth. But to me, compared to knowing the truth, the pain of losing Itachi hurts too much....no matter what I do, he will never come back. Itachi's sacrifice is for the peace, but I don't need that kind of peace. Now that I know about the truth, I won't continue to protect Konoha like what Itachi did. Therefore, the three people sitting at the top in Konoha are unforgivable, it is a major sin on their side to make Itachi sacrifice himself for their so-called "peace". 

Madara: So you only intend to kill the high-ups in Konoha?

Sasuke: I want to use my own powers to destroy Konoha, that's what I told Team Hawk.

Madara: Really? Although I let you see the truth about Itachi and his will, you still do not intend to inherit his ideals, is that really how you think?

Sasuke: Just as you said, why Itachi did not kill me, that's because I was more important than anyone or anything in his heart. To me, it's the same. Itachi is more important than anyone or anything in my heart. The high-ups of Konoha that discriminate our Uchiha clan, caused mom and dad to be killed by brother, and forced brother to his end! And the Konoha village established by the Senjuu clan!! All of them, everyone, shall be my target for revenge...

Madara: ....

Sasuke: No matter how you criticise my actions, or tell me to accept Itachi's will, it is useless. To those who do not know about revenge, but deny my way of existence, they should first let me kill their loved ones... then they would understand....my hate.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Sep 11, 2008)

shack'd (originally posted by vered)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## vered (Sep 11, 2008)

*the poster of the pic said this about the pic:*あくまで小説の「ナルト」であって、ナルトの大人版とはいえないんじゃ…
まぁ似せてるんだろうけど


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 11, 2008)

vered said:


> *the poster of the pic said this about the pic:*あくまで小説の「ナルト」であって、ナルトの大人版とはいえないんじゃ…
> まぁ似せてるんだろうけど


He's saying that this is probably Naruto based character from Jiraiya's book.

Also the title of the chapter is the same as book's name.



vered said:


> *another cool pic:*


Cool never-to-be Naruto: "I said give up..."
Cool never-to-be Naruto: "Give up!"
Evil baseball fan Hidan: "Kagebunshin?"

Baseball fan Hidan: "It's about time, isn't it?"
"Are you ready to come out or what?"


----------



## vered (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## vered (Sep 11, 2008)

*chinese scan:*


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Yasha (Sep 11, 2008)

*p1*

Text: The story left behind by Jiraiya

Baseball fan: It's about time for you to give up. Aren't you tired of this "hide and seek"?

SFX: KORO KORO

*p2*

Baseball fan: Smoke bomb?

*p3*

Cool Naruto: Gu!

Baseball fan: Just give up

Cool Naruto: May I say something?

Baseball fan: I've no time for your BS! Just die!

*p4*

Cool Naruto: I suggest you to give up.

Cool Naruto: Give up, I said.

Baseball fan: Kagebunshin?

*p5*

Baseball fan: Damn...but even if I died there will still be other assassins who will come to attack this village.

Baseball fan: Hehehe...as long as we still live in this accursed ninja world we will not let you have peace.

Cool Naruto: I see...

Cool Naruto: Then I will break the curse. As long as peace still exists I will catch it with my hand. I will never give up!

Baseball fan: You...You're

Cool Naruto: My name is -

*p6*

_Naruto_: Uuu...

*p7*

Naruto: Sasuke said he wanted to sever the bond with me to get stronger. He said I would not be able to understand him.

Naruto: Ero Sennin also used to be good friends with Orochimaru right? Then why did Orochimaru betray the village and try to destroy Konoha?

Jiraiya: Orochimaru became like that after his parents got murdered. After that he began doing research on kinjutsu.

Jiraiya: Maybe he did it because he wanted to see his parents again... or maybe he wanted to take revenge on Konoha for causing his parents' death.

Jiraiya: I never had parents. I'm the same as you... I was also once told by that guy that I knew nothing about him.

Jiraiya: Maybe it's because of that that I tried to understand everything about him.

*p8*

Jiraiya: Nevertheless, I still understand that this ninja world is filled with hatred.

Naruto: Hatred...

Jiraiya: I really wish to eradicate that hatred. Even though until now I still don't know what I shall do.

Jiraiya: But I believe the day will come when everyone can trust each other.

Naruto: So difficult to understand.

*p9*

Jiraiya: If I really can't find the answer I will ask for your help.

Naruto: Yessir! I will accept it if it's Ero Sennin's request.

Jiraiya: Ahahaha...

Naruto: What's the matter? What're you laughing at?

Jiraiya: I'm teaching you how to laugh.

Naruto: Hehe...

Jiraiya: It's so wonderful to have you as my disciple.

Naruto: R...really?

*p10*

Jiraiya: But I won't give up just like that!

Jiraiya: I'm going to write all the changes in this world into this book.

Naruto: Can it sell? 

Jiraiya: Idiot! (I leave one sentence here untranslated because the chinese trans doesn't make much sense) By then, I won't give you my autograph even if you ask for it.

Naruto: I will never want that kind of thing!

Naruto: I need to shoulder more important things now...  

*p11*

Sasuke: *pants*

Juugo: Are you alright, Sasuke?

Sasuke: Yeah, let's go. We're almost there.

*p12*

Sasuke: I bring back the 8-tail as promised.

Tobi: Good job. I knew you'd be able to do it.

Tobi: Where are you going?

Sasuke: I will go heal my injuries first. And then...KONOHA

*p13-16*

Refer to Cry of the Hawk's translation.

*p17*

Raikage: What did you say? Kirabi was...

Cloud nin: One of them is an Uchiha...Senpai are following them.

Kunoichi: What should we do now, Raikage-sama?

Raikage: Akatsuki is unforgivable!!!

Raikage: My lil' brother, you must wait for me...

Text: Raikage . Wrath


----------



## El Torero (Sep 11, 2008)

Excellent translation, just a little thing. In Page 5 you forgot the translation of the 2 last panels (Baseball fan asking something and Cool Naruto answering him while he gives BF his hand).


----------



## Yasha (Sep 11, 2008)

^Oh sorry, missed that. Added!


----------

